# NVIDIA 6800GS 256MB



## D_o_S (Dec 9, 2005)

NVIDIA is successfully filling all the gaps on today's market, offering solutions for both the masses as well as the few "exclusive" people. The 6800GS is NVIDIA's latest product and is aimed at people looking for a compromise between performance and money. Unlike the 6800 Ultra, which is no longer manufactured, the card has only 12 pipelines, but the GPU clock has been bumped up by 25 MHz.

*Show full review*


----------



## mindaugas (Dec 26, 2005)

I wonder how that compares to Sapphire X800 GTO2 with 16pipes opened and OC'ed?! Performance in games and 3dmarks.

Point is that the price of both is now close, of course, with time 6800 gs will drop faster - interim product.


----------



## jjcom (Dec 28, 2005)

The X850XT PE should give an idea of what a GTO2 would do, if it was clocked to 540/590


----------



## spectre440 (Dec 29, 2005)

mindaugas said:
			
		

> I wonder how that compares to Sapphire X800 GTO2 with 16pipes opened and OC'ed?! Performance in games and 3dmarks.
> 
> Point is that the price of both is now close, of course, with time 6800 gs will drop faster - interim product.




yes, but the GTO2 wont (at least as far as i know...) be available on AGP interconnect.
and the 6800GS will.

which is good news for all of us who are still using ye olde AGP interconnect and cant really afford a complete new system just to get a new graphics card...


----------



## mindaugas (Dec 30, 2005)

spectre440 said:
			
		

> yes, but the GTO2 wont (at least as far as i know...) be available on AGP interconnect.
> and the 6800GS will.
> 
> which is good news for all of us who are still using ye olde AGP interconnect and cant really afford a complete new system just to get a new graphics card...



I don't have such a problem: using ASRock 939 SataII mobo with ULi chipset, which has both PCI-E and AGP slots directly working with the chip without any intermediary interconnections. Check the review here on techpowerup - a mobo really worth an interest, especially considering its range of features and price - 60-80$.

Russians compared 6800 GS with GTO2 (http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/20692.shtml) - cards are very close in performance, especially OC'ed. 6800GS is doing slightly better in nominal frequencies and in most of the cases OC'ed. Yet it again appears that in some of the games ATI is doing better than NVIDIA, which is typical for these games (Half-Life 2,  Far Cry).

I'd say 6800GS is perhaps the choice now with a very tiny margin:
- faster nominally
- OC potential of both cards is always a lottery, yet GTO2 is a higher risk area, since you're juggling with bios'es and voiding warranty.

So, if the price doesn't differ much - 6800GS; if the difference is more considerable - the cheaper one.

Now, question remains, which of the 6800GS models is worth the buck? (highest quality and OC potential)


----------



## spectre440 (Dec 30, 2005)

probably the XFX ones, that's my hunch at least....


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 31, 2005)

I would take a 6800GT over a 6800GS


----------



## spectre440 (Dec 31, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I would take a 6800GT over a 6800GS



too bad its more expensive.
and they dont make them any more. at least for AGP interconnect...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 31, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I would take a 6800GT over a 6800GS



I dont know about that m8, check out this review that compares both cards:

http://www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/292/1/

The XFX 6800GS (xxx edition I think) seems to outperform the 6800GT


----------



## spectre440 (Jan 4, 2006)

how about a review of the "new"-ish 6800GS for AGP?

seems they've finally hit the stores, and not pre-orders...


----------



## Pelham Manor Cats (Jan 16, 2006)

*Which Video Card is Right for me*

I want to upgrade to a better video card.

What I have:
Dell Dimension 8200
1 gig memory
Nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4600 video card
Windows XP Home - SP2
Intel Processor

I was looking at the the card you reviewed:

XFX GeForce 6800GS 256MB.

It gets confusing because there are so many different video cards called 6800GS.

One has HD-TV x16 which I assume is better than the one that has no HD-TV and is 4x/8x.

If you can help me decide which one to get, it would be helpful if you could give me the actual number of it as well as the name.
Someone already told me to get the 6800GS, but never said which one.

Thank you


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 17, 2006)

not confusing at all:


no HD-TV and is 4x/8x. = AGP.
One has HD-TV x16  = PCI-E (PCI-Express)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 17, 2006)

Pelham Manor Cats said:
			
		

> I want to upgrade to a better video card.
> 
> What I have:
> Dell Dimension 8200
> ...



By the sounds of it you need a GeFORCE 6800GS AGP card.  If you live in the UK either of these would suit your needs:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/6800_Series.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2006)

actually i just did a quick chek it it seems the 8200 doesnt even have an agp slot just 5 pci.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 19, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> actually i just did a quick chek it it seems the 8200 doesnt even have an agp slot just 5 pci.



OMG hes got a problem then


----------



## spectre440 (Jan 19, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> OMG hes got a problem then



lol, that's putting it mildly. *very* mildly....

hehehe...


----------



## xGordox (Jan 25, 2006)

i want one, i love msi nx6800gs


----------

